

Canada adopting plastic bank note technology starting next year - MikeCapone
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/blogs/bureau-blog/open-your-wallets-for-plastic-cash/article1489845/

======
pedalpete
After using Australian bills for just a short period of time, I'm amazed more
countries haven't adopted the plastic money. Australians also don't use
pennies. Hopefully more countries will start adopting that practice too.

~~~
prawn
I believe that the company which creates Australian plastic currency (or
licenses it to the Mint) also provides their services for the currency of
other nations?

Actually, here's a list: <http://www.noteprinting.com/banknotes_table.html>

And more about them: <http://www.noteprinting.com/banknotes.html>

FWIW, here in Australia, we have ditched the 1c and 2c coins. Our coins are
5c, 10c, 20c, 50c, $1, $2. (Then the odd commemorative coins of which I've
seen $5, $10 and $200, I think.) Shopping transactions are rounded up or down
to the nearest 5c - seemed a big deal at the time, but I doubt anyone thinks
twice about it now.

Notes are $5, $10, $20, $50, $100. They're each distinctly coloured and
patterned and differ slightly in size as well. There are a number of anti-
counterfeiting methods incorporated including a plastic panel.

I'm also surprised that all countries don't switch to notes like ours.

~~~
bodhi
In case you didn't know, the different sizes are to help out blind people.
I've heard that US notes area all the same size? That must be a pain for
anyone with poor vision.

~~~
prawn
Yes, and I can't recall how popular it is around the world, but our coins also
have different etches/marks around the rim that allow similarly sized coins to
be differentiated by the blind. (The 10c and $1 are roughly similar in size,
just easily separated by weight and the pattern around the edge.)

~~~
michaelcampbell
Wait, what? What 10c and $1 pieces are similar in size in the US? Or did I
misread?

~~~
prawn
Talking about Australian coins.

------
coryl
Found a cool video showing how its made.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTggA4jVPj0>

------
pkulak
"Canadians will no longer have to worry that their tens and twenties might
dissolve if they mistakenly go through the wash."

Good Lord, was that a problem before? Is Canadian money made out of tissue
paper? Or do Canadians wash their clothes in acid?

~~~
michaelcampbell
Came here to post that very question. US currency can stand a great number of
washings, even with bleach, before becoming unusable.

------
ghshephard
Seriously good idea. A common Bar Bet (that I've made quite a few dollars on)
is to hand an Australian Bill to someone and see if they can rip it. I've
never seen anyone do it without using a knife or their teeth to get the rip
started.

The only part of the article I don't understand is this: "Ottawa will replace
Canada’s paper-cotton bank notes – prone to wear and tear – with synthetic
ones that last two to three times longer. "

Those things look indestructible - I wonder how they ever wear out.

~~~
bodhi
Really? I get ripped bills pretty often. Some shopkeepers have that habit of
flicking bills, and that will occasionally put a tear in one.

Admittedly, I've never tried to rip a fresh one, so the torn ones might be
several years old.

~~~
hartror
Yeah they need to age a bit but they do wear out and rip eventually but I'm
guessing they are longer lasting than paper ones.

------
100k
Traveling really makes you realize how completely lame US currency is.

2010 is the 100th anniversary of the Mexican Revolution, and they have put out
some sweet (plastic) notes to commemorate it:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukefrancl/4273195644/>

Euro notes are nicer than dollars, but pretty lame overall. But non-Eurozone
countries still have some cool bills. Denmark's in particular impressed me.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Lame in what sense; visually?

~~~
100k
Yes, and from a usability perspective. All US currency is the same size,
shape, and (now with minor variations) color and design.

Other countries have very different designs, sizes, and colors for different
denominations. It makes it easier to pick out a bill from others and more fun
to look at.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Gotcha. I understand the reasoning behind different sizes, but it seems
unwieldy. Having never used it for any length of time though, I'm sure I'm
over analyzing it.

But yes, other countries' currency seems much more artistic, for sure.

------
astrec
My favourite part about polymer currency is never having to check my pockets
before I wash my jeans!

------
delackner
I can't be certain, but I'm pretty sure this is also why most Japanese Yen
notes are so crisp and new feeling compared to the soggy used-tissue-paper
feeling I get from so many others. Thai currency as well is pretty durable and
obviously plastic.

~~~
ramchip
I don't think so, actually. I can tear them with my fingers easily, and they
feel like paper. I think it's just part of the culture to pay respect to daily
items. I've never seen someone in Japan fold (even just in half) a paper bill,
and they're often given with two hands, or at least rather carefully.

~~~
redcap
The vast majority of paper bills I get handed here in Japan have clean folds
down the middle and often at the 1/4 mark as well. I guess it might have to do
with how some people just carry around a fold of bills rather than carry them
in a wallet.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Now if they'd only replace the penny, nickel, dime and quarter with a more
practical 50 cent piece...

